# und sie sind doch nicht schwul....



## Teichforum.info (21. Feb. 2007)

Meine Fische meine ich.

Bin heute Vormittag mal in der Sonne auf die Terasse und habe mir meinen Teich genauer angeschaut 8) .
Und was sehen meine sonnengeblendeten Äuglein...?  3 pechschwarze pfeilschnelle Fische rasen in ca. 50 cm Tiefe unter den Bäuchen der Restteichbevölkerung    .
Habe sie mit Brot nach oben gelockt und konnte dann auch die Barteln erkennen.
Jetzt aber meine Frage: Ich habe keinen schwarzen ausgewachsenen Koi im Teich, woher kommen die gezählten 3 Blackies ? 
Verfärben sich die Koi  noch ?
Habe über die Suchfunktion nicht viel rausbekommen ( Stichwort : Magoi )
Die Tiere sind ca. 10 - 12 cm groß.
Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Grüße aus Monheim am Rhein
vom Frank
derderjetztauchheteroFischehat. 

P.S. Habe Goldfische kostenlos abzugeben. Bei Interesse bitte kurze Mail.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Feb. 2007)

chappi67 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt aber meine Frage: Ich habe keinen schwarzen ausgewachsenen Koi im Teich, woher kommen die gezählten 3 Blackies ?
> Verfärben sich die Koi  noch ?
> Habe über die Suchfunktion nicht viel rausbekommen ( Stichwort : Magoi )
> Die Tiere sind ca. 10 - 12 cm groß.



ich sag mal nein. Das bleiben normale Karpfen. Also Magoi.   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Feb. 2007)

Hmmmm

Okay, dann habe ich halt 3 kleine schwarze Hooligan - Koi die den Teich aufmischen. ;D 


Danke Rainer    

Tschüß
vom Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Feb. 2007)

10-12cm ist bereits zu groß für eine bemerkenswerte umfärbung... da geb ich rainer recht... alles was 5cm überschreitet lässt schon seine Farbe erkennen

Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Feb. 2007)

Hi Ihr Zwei
Das ist das Schöne an diesem tollen Forum.
Man lernt nie aus.  

War bis jetzt immer fest der Meinung das wenn 2 bunte Koi Liebe machen  auch kleine bunte Koi dabei herauskommen. Egal ob direkt bunt oder halt Monate später.
Danke Euch Beiden nochmals.

Jetzt habe ich noch das kleine Problem mit den Goldfischen.
Ich warte jetzt erst mal bis März/April in der Hoffnung das in der Nachbarschaft neue Teiche angelegt werden.   

MfG
vom Frank


----------

